# Sticky  Automatic Transmission DIY\FAQ



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

This thread will work very similar to the DIY\FAQ threads in some of the other forums. When you have something to add just post a new topic with the information then report the post to a moderator. You can do this with the Alert Moderator function.

VW Auto Tranny Database: Part #'s, Ratios, Etc - Jetta_1.8Tip
ATF Change Information for Tiptronic 09A 5 speed auto 02+ - sjoback
Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baloney!!!) - Cadenza_7o
Solenoid Change 09A Tiptronic - coolvdub
TBA & tranmission adaptation - sjoback 
The 096/01m internal harness DIY - rychas1
09A Reverse Gear Problem/Solution - Noykov
09A Tiptronic Solenoid Location & Function - coolvdub


----------

